

Everything is Broken - neop
https://medium.com/message/everything-is-broken-81e5f33a24e1

======
chatmasta
> The risks on a societal level from giving up our privacy are terrible. Yet
> the consequences of not doing so on an individual basis are immediately
> crippling.

I love this. So eloquently stated.

